
Why I Wear the Exact Same Thing to Work Every Day - jackgavigan
http://www.harpersbazaar.com/culture/features/a10441/why-i-wear-the-same-thing-to-work-everday/
======
yonibot
Curious what kind of things you found intriguing about this article.

~~~
dalke
You might be interested then in the 200 comments at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4084095](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4084095)
and the 100 comments at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4490538](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4490538)
.

(Found via
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Why%20I%20Wear%20the%20Same&so...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Why%20I%20Wear%20the%20Same&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)
)

